# Remmington 7600 Pump - Any feedback?



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

I was looking at maybe getting a 7600 pump as a scrub gun and I was wondering if anyone has played with them much and has any feedback?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Nothing first hand but I found this www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=11601


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hard to beat a good bolt action. (700)
I'd be curious what Mike Suttle has to say.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Hard to beat a good bolt action. (700)
> I'd be curious what Mike Suttle has to say.


I was looking for something to take in the bush with me when going after pigs. Something quicker to reload, shorter barrel incase one comes after you. 
I was actually watching the news the other day and they were talking about problems with the 700's firing accidently. 
There was some video of a police department showing how they fire after just touching the bolt a bit. People are talking about sueing Remmington as people have been killed by the accidental discharge.
http://www.fancast.com/tv/Today/96422/1620276268/Gunmaker-Under-Fire-for-Safety-Concerns/videos


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

If your in heavy brush how about a pistol? My son has got a few with his 45.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I am not a brush hunter at all, and I do not own any pump rifles. I am a very big fan of the M700's and have never owned any or even seen any that ever failed in any way. I have seen many other types of rifles fail a lot. 
If I were going to hunt the thick brush with large hogs or bears I dont think I would take a bolt gun, or even a pump rifle. For me I think I would take a lever action .35 or bigger, and a 44 revolver as a backup. Or maybe a pump 12 or 10 guage loaded with a slug, then 00 buckshot, then another slug, then 00 buckshot, etc, with a large magnum pistol as a backup.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike, isn't the 700 the basis for a few of the military sniper rifles?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> I
> If I were going to hunt the thick brush with large hogs or bears I dont think I would take a bolt gun, or even a pump rifle. For me I think I would take a lever action .35 or bigger, and a 44 revolver as a backup. Or maybe a pump 12 or 10 guage loaded with a slug, then 00 buckshot, then another slug, then 00 buckshot, etc, with a large magnum pistol as a backup.


Ha good idea to blow there heads off so if they get ya down the cant eat ya:lol:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I have an older model 742 in 30-06. It's semi auto and have had little problem with it. The newer 7400s are supposed to be more dependable. With a big hog bearing down on me in the brush I'd rather not have to worry about cycling an action...just pulling the trigger.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Forget the 7600....here is the gun of guns: http://www.serbu.com/top/superShorty.php


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Matthew Grubb said:


> Forget the 7600....here is the gun of guns: http://www.serbu.com/top/superShorty.php


aint that illegal due to the length of the barrel
I got something "similar"that we whipped up in my cousins machine shop


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Mike, isn't the 700 the basis for a few of the military sniper rifles?


 
Yep. And police (round here). As far as accidental discharge from the 700's, never had a problem with any of mine. If people who own them just keep the barrel from pointing at anything they don't intend on destroying (like they should in the first place), that shouldn’t be worrisome. All mine set at 2.5lbs have never gone off unintentionally. Weapons discipline. I agree with Howard…no sense in wondering if the rifle is going to cycle, especially when staring at a large, pissed off hog. Bolt action + revolver=dead hog, safe hunter.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Mike Scheiber said:


> aint that illegal due to the length of the barrel
> I got something "similar"that we whipped up in my cousins machine shop


It is unless you give the ATF $5 for the tax stamp.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I used to keep a very short (at both ends) old Ithica 410 single shot in my tackle box. Made a great snake gun but my liking snakes the way I did/do I didn't bother to shoot to many.
I had more fun snatching them out of the overhanging trees and tossing them in the boat with whoever I was fishing with. My best fishing buddy never did get used to that....but he always invited me to go fishing with him.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

the 7600 is basically a slightly modified version of the 800 reciever and action system deisgned to cycle centerfire rifle cartridges instead of shot shells. while it has the same basic layout of the 800 series there are minor differeneces in the feeding mechanisms (box mag instead of tube) and extraction/ejection to accomodate the different shapes of rifle cartridges. some of the parts are interchangeable with some 800 parts and some are specific to the 7600 and whatever caliber you select it in. 

unless you for some reason require a pump action rifle i'd think a bolt action (700, m70, savage bolts) with a lightwieght and short barrel or a carbine length lever action would be better. i dont have a pump action rifle and never will. i aint knocking them its just a personal preffernce i have, (i used to sell a few but bolt guns or lever actions outsold them 10 to 1 for brush hunters).


around here the most common rifle setup for brush hunting whitetails is a "winchester 1895 style" lever action in 30-30 or bigger. most brush shots at deer round here are less then 75 yards. my brush rifle (for deer) is an older marlin lever action in 45-70 with a fixed 3x shotgun type scope on it.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

Matthew Grubb said:


> It is unless you give the ATF $5 for the tax stamp.


and you can do the paperwork on it yourself. no need for a class III sot on the AOW stamps.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Like Chris, I use a Marlin 45/70 in the trees and open areas., I never take it in the brush with me. I lean it against a tree. In the brush I use a single action Ruger BH 44. I also have it loaded with 300gr. STP's. In very close quarters I want them to go down even with a marginal shot.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

When I lived in Texas and still hunted, my lease was in a small town called Jordonton. The lease had three hundred acres, of which, two hundred was thick brush, scrub oak and mesquite. If I sat in the blind with the 100 acres of open ground, I took my 06. If I sat in the ground blind in the 200 acres it was the 30 - 30. Personally, I just think it's the best brush gun available. Purely a personal opinion. I carried a S&W 686,.357 for a handgun.

DFrost


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Like Chris, I use a Marlin 45/70 in the trees and open areas., I never take it in the brush with me. I lean it against a tree. In the brush I use a single action Ruger BH 44. I also have it loaded with 300gr. STP's. In very close quarters I want them to go down even with a marginal shot.


It's early...those are XTP's


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Thx for the feedback guy's. I ended up going and getting another hunting rifle first.
I got a great price on a Steyr Pro Hunter .270 so I grabbed it. 
I really love the feel of the gun, and Steyr is a very high quality gun maker, pretty much on par with Sako from all reports.
Next gun I will look into the 7600 pump I think.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> In the brush I use a single action Ruger BH 44. I also have it loaded with 300gr. STP's. In very close quarters I want them to go down even with a marginal shot.


That's what we use on the ranch to put horses down, it's a hell of a round and never fails.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Ashley Campbell said:


> That's what we use on the ranch to put horses down, it's a hell of a round and never fails.


You sending meat to france or what ??


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

No. Old horses that can't get up/are suffering. If you euthanize them from the vet, the bodies have to be buried at the dump, but if you shoot them you don't have to worry about killing off other animals from feeding on the body.


----------

